# Magdalena Brzeska - super heißer Auftritt bei Wetten Dass (09.11.2008)



## Kumala (10 Nov. 2008)

Magdalena war am Samstag bei Wetten Dass, um Günther Jauch zu zeigen, was er bei einem Verlust seiner Wette zu erwarten hat. Da er glücklicherweise seine Wette verloren hat, gab es gleich noch eine Zugabe von Magdalena ;-) Ich finde, sie sah einfach hervorragend aus!

In den Videos zum zweiten Auftritt gibt es einen kleinen Fehler vom DVB-Stream, aber ich finde, dass er gar nicht stört.















1. Video: Nur Magdalena aus ihrem ersten Auftritt
http://rapidshare.com/files/162189260/Magdalena_Brzeska_08-11-09_Wetten_Dass_1_Nur_Magdalena_1.mpg














2. Video: Nur Magdalena aus ihrem zweiten Auftritt
http://rapidshare.com/files/162208622/Magdalena_Brzeska_08-11-09_Wetten_Dass_2_Nur_Magdalena_1.mpg


























3. Video: Nur Magdalena mit beiden Auftritten zusammen
http://rapidshare.com/files/162223337/Magdalena_Brzeska_08-11-09_Wetten_Dass_3_Nur_Magdalena_Beide_Auftritte.mpg














4. Video: Die heißesten Szenen aus beiden Auftritten
http://rapidshare.com/files/162229071/Magdalena_Brzeska_08-11-09_Wetten_Dass_4_Magdalena_Hot_Scenes.mpg




















5. Video: Der komplette erste Auftritt (also mit Jauch, Gottschalk, etc.)
http://rapidshare.com/files/162233073/Magdalena_Brzeska_08-11-09_Wetten_Dass_5_Erster_Auftritt.mpg


























6. Video: Der komplette zweite Auftritt (also mit Jauch, Gottschalk, etc.)
http://rapidshare.com/files/162247578/Magdalena_Brzeska_08-11-09_Wetten_Dass_6_Zweiter_Auftritt.mpg






Viel Spaß!


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

Da sag ich doch mal :thx: für die vielen Videos.

Saubere Arbeit.


----------



## Kumala (10 Nov. 2008)

Gerne geschehen!

Aber eine Frage habe ich: wird es eigentlich deutlich, dass

Video 3 = Video 1 + 2 (also einfach nur zusammen),
Video 4 = nur die besten Szenen von 1 und 2
Video 5 = Video 1 + Jauch,
Video 6 = Video 2 + Jauch,

sind?


----------



## Tokko (10 Nov. 2008)

Mir ist es schon klar. Wollen hoffen das es die anderen auch so sehen.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## torsten273 (10 Nov. 2008)

nur wegen ihrer oma will sie nun doch nicht in den playboy, früher hat sie mal gesagt, sie könnte es sich mal in ein paar jahren vorstellen--- wie schade ist das denn


----------



## geri (10 Nov. 2008)

Super, danke!


----------



## shrubbi (10 Nov. 2008)

Nicht Schlecht Herr Specht!


----------



## ripuli12002 (12 Nov. 2008)

vielen dank für die schöne magda


----------



## Punisher (18 Feb. 2010)

Dem Jauch gefällts


----------



## Bapho (18 Feb. 2010)

Vielen Dank fuer die Vids von Magdalena!


----------



## horsty0999 (21 März 2010)

danke für die videos


----------



## callefun (26 Sep. 2012)

super danke


----------



## madi42 (26 Sep. 2012)

lang lang ist es her... danke fürs teilen!


----------



## cH1LLoR (26 Sep. 2012)

Danke für die Bilder


----------



## jadi (26 Sep. 2012)

Super, danke


----------



## Bacau2000 (27 Sep. 2012)

very nice pics


----------



## Omalley (30 Nov. 2012)

Mit Abstand die heißeste Sportlerin. Danke dafür.


----------

